# How much does your bike weigh?



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

I found out today that mine weighs 7kg and I weigh 55kg making a total weight of 62kg or 9.7 stone.

How much does your bike weigh?


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

"insert random number here"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Aug 2012)

Considerably more, especially when I've got my fat bum holding it down.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

Weyhey

That's what mine weighs.

:baddum tish: :tumbleweed:


----------



## Col5632 (24 Aug 2012)

Think my bike is just shy of 14Kg and im about 11 stone


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2012)

current commuter tips 18 kg

most of my fleet are around the10 - 12 kg area


----------



## Globalti (24 Aug 2012)

2006/7 Spesh Roubaix, 8.5 kgs. I weigh 72 kgs.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

Not a clue of the weight of any of my 3 bikes other than they a light enough not to worry about!



Matthew_T said:


> I found out today that mine weighs 7kg and I weigh 55kg making a total weight of 62kg or 9.7 stone.
> 
> How much does your bike weigh?


 
What is your bike and are you sure of that 7kg?


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2012)

Dunno. The MTB-cum-commuter weighs a bit due to the equipment bolted to it, but the rest of the fleet are all competitive weights for the type and use of the bike.

Rob3rt, you're half my weight and I'm only 12% blubber as measured by the American military method.


----------



## Globalti (24 Aug 2012)

Matt fills his tyres with hydrogen, don't forget.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> Dunno. The MTB-cum-commuter weighs a bit due to the equipment bolted to it, but the rest of the fleet are all competitive weights for the type and use of the bike.
> 
> *Rob3rt, you're half my weight and I'm only 12% blubber as measured by the American military method.*


 
Sorry what....


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> What is your bike and are you sure of that 7kg?


 
I think Matt only had one wheel on the scale at the time


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Sorry what....


I weigh 110kg with a fairly low body fat chum, twice your weight to the kilo.

Edit - sorry Robert, I meant Matt not you. Feel free to chastise me for my incompetence!


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Aug 2012)

Bike weighs 6.8kg (no bidons or tool kit) and I am 80kg


----------



## MattHB (24 Aug 2012)

Roadie - 8.4kg (61cm)
Commuter/CX - 9.8kg (61cm)
Me - 92kg


----------



## Scruffmonster (24 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I found out today that mine weighs 7kg and I weigh 55kg making a total weight of 62kg or 9.7 stone.
> 
> How much does your bike weigh?


 
If you can afford a bike that weighs 7kg and you only weigh 55kg you should spend less on bikes and more on food.


----------



## Robeh (24 Aug 2012)

7.8 kgs


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> I weigh 110kg with a fairly low body fat chum, twice your weight to the kilo.
> 
> Edit - sorry Robert, I meant Matt not you. Feel free to chastise me for my incompetence!


 
Thought that must have been the case as I didn't state my weight


----------



## lordloveaduck (24 Aug 2012)

A lot less than i do. Even after the weekly shop


----------



## Scruffmonster (24 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I found out today that mine weighs 7kg and I weigh 55kg making a total weight of 62kg or 9.7 stone.
> 
> How much does your bike weigh?


 
Is this you?







(I mean no harm, but those numbers are crazy)


----------



## MrJamie (24 Aug 2012)

It was 22kg when i weighed it (With water bottles on) and I weigh 120kg (19stone) so a rather massive 142kg combined weight for me. (22stone4  - Edited for Snorri )

IIRC 14kg Large frame hybrid, 1.5kg Granit Lock, Carradice SQR Tour, Marathon Plus Tyres, Spare Tube, repair kit, Multitool, Minipump, 2*800ml Water, Magicshine&Battery, Smart Lunar*2 rear lights, 4*spokelit lights.

Im losing weight at the moment, combined weight was 150kg a few weeks ago . My plan for now is to get down to 95kg and reward with a lighter maybe carbon bike, should hopefully be drastically better on hills.


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2012)

I haven't a clue what any of my bikes weigh, but I'm intrigued to see the vast majority have expressed their bike weights in kilograms. In threads on this forum relating to body weight many people still use imperial measures for some reason.
Just an observation.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> I haven't a clue what any of my bikes weigh, but I'm intrigued to see the vast majority have expressed their bike weights in kilograms. In threads on this forum relating to body weight many people still use imperial measures for some reason.
> Just an observation.


Must admit to doing the same, my weight 14st bike weight 9.5kg ish 

Matthew, are you sure about your scales?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (24 Aug 2012)

I'm 105kg, my hybrid is around 16kg and more with basket/panniers and I'm not sure how much my Dolce is but maybe around 7 or 8kg.


----------



## Octet (24 Aug 2012)

My new bike weighs 10.5 KG (according to the specifications, I haven't weighed it personally).
I have then added a cycling computer and a light but that won't come to much more then 100g.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Aug 2012)

6.4 kg bike - 60 kg rider


----------



## MattHB (24 Aug 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> 6.4 kg bike - 60 kg rider


 
blimey what bike?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

S-Works Venge. ^^


----------



## MattHB (24 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> S-Works Venge. ^^


 
 more £££ than sense?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> blimey what bike?


 
S-Works Di2 Venge ceramic speed bearings, S-Works carbon crank, Look titanium and carbon pedals, Zipp SL 143 Carbon Stem, Zipp VukaSprint shallow drop carbon bars, and titanium areo skewers. Di2 sprint buttons, Di2 seat post battery conversion, Zipp Zed Tech 404's with Zipp ceramic bearings. Tune Skyline Bottle Cages. All bolts under stress have been replaced with aerospace grade titanium, and all bolts not under stress are now nylon.
To be fair the bike can weigh a different amount depending upon what wheels and bottle cages I have fitted to it at the time etc... but its basically under the uci weight limit.

Don't stop the engine from being shoot though


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> more £££ than sense?


 
Never disputed that for a moment  commute on a Dogma.. lol
really enjoy my cycling though and if you can, why not?
Don't make me any better or worse though than other cycling fans, I enjoy all bikes


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

I used the floor scales we had and rear ended my bike on the back wheel (so it was upright). I then looked at the figure and it said *1st 10lbs.*

Just worked it out exactly and it comes out as 10.9kg.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2012)

No idea... but I can carry it up and down a flight of stairs 4 times day.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I used the floor scales we had and rear ended my bike on the back wheel (so it was upright). I then looked at the figure and it said *1st 10lbs.*
> 
> Just worked it out exactly and it comes out as 10.9kg.


That's more like it.
I tend to weigh myself, then myself holding the bike and take away the difference


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> That's more like it.
> I tend to weigh myself, then myself holding the bike and take away the difference


It is going to weigh much more when I have the panniers on for commuting (when I get them).


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It weighs 7 kg but if you are being pedantic and want an exact figure it comes out as 10.9kg.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Aug 2012)

I think mine weighs around 10kg without water bottles/saddlebag/me on it.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


>


Actually the exact figure was 10.886kg.

I am going to leave now...


----------



## Cheshire Celt (24 Aug 2012)

Laters Matthew lol


----------



## MrJamie (24 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> That's more like it.
> I tend to weigh myself, then myself holding the bike and take away the difference


I dont think my scales go that high


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> That's more like it.
> I tend to weigh myself, then myself holding the bike and take away the difference


That's the way you're supposed to weight your cat


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Aug 2012)

Both of my 'decent' road bikes are about 8.5 Kg. I am currently anything from 80 - 83 Kg, depending on cake consumption.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2003351, member: 9609"]

Bike Balance
No rider front=40% rear = 60%
with me on bike in normal riding position front 45% rear 55%[/quote]
What? Exactly how did you work that out?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (24 Aug 2012)

I'm 90kg.
Three bikes between 9kg and 16kg.

Do most of my riding on the middleweight and heavyweight bikes.


----------



## StuAff (24 Aug 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Never disputed that for a moment  commute on a Dogma.. lol
> really enjoy my cycling though and if you can, why not?
> Don't make me any better or worse though than other cycling fans, I enjoy all bikes


I know someone who commutes on a Prince when his other bikes are out of action....(that's now 2nd best bike, btw...).


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Aug 2012)

13Kg and 80Kg. You work out which is which (me vs. bike) .


----------



## Chris S (24 Aug 2012)

About 16 kgs - it's a good incentive to keep my weight down and it helps me do so by burning off the calories.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2012)

One weighs about 23lb the other about 28lb.


----------



## Manonabike (24 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I found out today that mine weighs 7kg and I weigh 55kg making a total weight of 62kg or 9.7 stone.
> 
> How much does your bike weigh?


 
Am I wrong to think you would not have started this thread had your bike weighted over 10kg? 

Road bike 12kg
SS 9kg
Hybrid 14kg

I'm probably 17 stones or just under.


----------



## doctornige (24 Aug 2012)

Bike 9.5kg
Rider 77.5kg and aiming to lose the weight of the bike from a zenith of 80.5kg so that the bike technically weighs ZERO!!! :-)


----------



## Col5632 (25 Aug 2012)

7KG to 10KG is a big difference 

Guys on the CC Ecosse ride could barley lift snorri's bike so i dread to think how much it weighs


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2012)

I ride lighter stuff these days but it used to be 85kg for the trike and 70kg for me. The trike went up to about 330kg fully loaded.


----------



## dawesome (25 Aug 2012)

Galaxy's 13.6 kilos. The lightest I've been is 3 kilos.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (25 Aug 2012)

Your parents mu


dawesome said:


> Galaxy's 13.6 kilos. The lightest I've been is 3 kilos.


 
Your parents must have had some seriously heavy gametes.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I ride lighter stuff these days but it used to be 85kg for the trike and 70kg for me. The trike went up to about 330kg fully loaded.
> 
> View attachment 11954


 

I want one...


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

With all the data contained in this thread, I have compiled a scientific analysis as follows:

Finding 1 - some bikes weigh more than others, while some weigh less than others
Finding 2 - some bike owners weigh more than others, while some weigh less than others

Keep an eye out for the full report in a future issue of New Scientist mag....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> ...rear ended my bike



I thought I was reading the bike love thread when I saw this.


----------



## Asa Post (25 Aug 2012)

Bike as bought = 19.69 lb according to the spec, I didn't check it.
Bike fully equipped - lights, mudguards, computers, and (more relevantly) 2 full water bottles, saddlebag support and packed saddlebag = 35.8 lb.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2012)

Up until today for the past month I've been riding a 13kg+ SS, I'm guessing my Kinesis is around 7-8kg and has gears


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> more £££ than sense?


That is true of me also and I've only got a fiver.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (26 Aug 2012)

Does moving weight of the rider have an effect?
Only i'm 14 stones with each leg weighing 6 stones of pure muscle.

If you think of one leg rising to top dead centre on the pedal stroke there will be a brief
moment of inertia where the six stone leg becomes weightless, then on the change of direction
the six stones drags against the remaining 14 stones of me, so i become 8 stones briefly.
Then if you factor in my average cadence of 92rpm ... i'm pretty much weightless.

 (Turning into stanley unwin now).


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2012)

One has a mass of 12.2kg, the other 15kg. I weigh considerably more


----------



## Bengarbage (27 Aug 2012)

Bike is about 8kg I weigh 11.5 st, good ratio i reckon


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Aug 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Does moving weight of the rider have an effect?
> Only i'm 14 stones with each leg weighing 6 stones of pure muscle.
> 
> If you think of one leg rising to top dead centre on the pedal stroke there will be a brief
> ...


But for every instance where you become 8 stone there will be an equal and corresponding moment where you become 22 stone and your net average weight will remain the same. What you need is balloons ful of helium.


----------



## buddha (27 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> What you need is *balloons* ful of helium.


For a second I thought you'd said b*llo*ks full of helium.


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Aug 2012)

buddha said:


> For a second I thought you'd said b*llo*ks full of helium.


That's just silly. Unless one is very unlucky then gonads would not be anywhere voluminous enough to contain enough helium to have an effect.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Aug 2012)

me = 90kg
road bike 9.8 kg
mtb = 12kg
commuter / do it all = 14.5 kg


----------



## nick.b (27 Aug 2012)

my Ti bike weighs in at 8.4kg iirc +68kg for myself.


----------



## annaspanna (27 Aug 2012)

Bike = 9kg (less than my sons bike which continues to amaze me)
Me = 60.2kg (it's precise cause it's goal weight hit today so dead happy)


----------



## nick.b (27 Aug 2012)

annaspanna said:


> Bike = 9kg (less than my sons bike which continues to amaze me)
> Me = 60.2kg (it's precise cause it's goal weight hit today so dead happy)


 
nice one, good work )


----------



## Pauluk (27 Aug 2012)

fenlandphyscocyclist said:


> Does moving weight of the rider have an effect?


No it doesn't, but when you are moving you gain weight. The faster you go the heavier you become.


----------



## nick.b (27 Aug 2012)

Pauluk said:


> No it doesn't, but when you are moving you gain weight. The faster you go the heavier you become.


 
going fast makes me fat?.......


----------



## Pauluk (27 Aug 2012)

nick.b said:


> going fast makes me fat?.......


 


No just heavier


----------



## doctornige (27 Aug 2012)

Pauluk said:


> No just heavier



Heheh. Cool physics joke. :-)


----------



## Pauluk (27 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> Heheh. Cool physics joke. :-)


Glad you liked it


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (27 Aug 2012)

But surely, if i'm cycling along due east, with the earth below me already rotating at 1000mph the centrifugal force
of 1000mph + 15mph will make me, er, lighter?

This thread is getting daft.

Got me slippers on and pipe in hand, settling in for a laugh.....


----------



## nick.b (27 Aug 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> But surely, if i'm cycling along due east, with the earth below me already rotating at 1000mph the centrifugal force
> of 1000mph + 15mph will make me, er, lighter?
> 
> This thread is getting daft.
> ...


 
screw weight watchers, Ride east!


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Aug 2012)

nick.b said:


> screw weight watchers, Ride east!


If we all ride east at the same time will we make the earth spin faster or slower? Hang on, by my reckoning if we all cycle east then we will make the world spin faster so if we want to slow down time or at least make the days a bit longer then we should all cycle west. We should decide what we want to do and organise it one day. Who's with me for some bike powered time travel?


----------



## jayonabike (28 Aug 2012)

Best bike weighs 6.5kg. I weigh more than I should due to lack of cycling the past few months and my fondness for Bourbon & Scotch whiskies.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (28 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> If we all ride east at the same time will we make the earth spin faster or slower? Hang on, by my reckoning if we all cycle east then we will make the world spin faster so if we want to slow down time or at least make the days a bit longer then we should all cycle west. We should decide what we want to do and organise it one day. Who's with me for some bike powered time travel?


 
Why not put all the worlds best sprint cyclists on "South to North" LEJOG ... that'll really mess day and night / summer and winter up!!


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Aug 2012)

Tourer is about 19.5kg - 456 inbred frame with front and back racks, 3 bottle mounts, 2" marathon XRs, touring rims, etc. MTB is around 12kg - spesh rockhopper with an OMM rear rack to double as a crud catcher. Nothing lighter, but if I had a spare 500 quid I think it's time I bought a cheap road bike.


----------



## rowdin (28 Aug 2012)

18kg touring bike, thats with a very heavy d-lock and heavy puncture proof tyres.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Aug 2012)

got some token carbon jockey wheels coming and some other bits which should help me reduce weight a little further


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2012)

My Rudge must weigh 45 - 50lbs


----------



## MissTillyFlop (30 Aug 2012)

Mine is 22lb without my gubbins on it and considerably more when I'M on it!


----------



## akb (30 Aug 2012)

Both my bikes weigh the same; double half its weight.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

2x Old steel road bikes - 9kg.

Fixed alloy/carbon commuter - 8kg with guards, but 9kg with rack fitted. Fully loaded with full pannier - same as a small elephant !


----------



## redcard (30 Aug 2012)

Bike is 10.5KG and I'm 70KG


----------



## doctornige (30 Aug 2012)

My car is 2.7 tonnes, and my wife is 11st.


----------



## Big boy (31 Aug 2012)

I weighed my bike without lights pump etc.
According to my fishing scales its just over 25 pound.
Its an ammoco budged road bike, with a small frame and 23c tires.
Oh im about 16 and a half stone  so it dont tend to bounce around a lot


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Sep 2012)

Just replaced the battery on my Di2 for a lighter version and the Jockey wheels for lightweight jobbies with ceramic bearings, they no longer make the origional ones I wanted so ended up with the kcnc ones and did a few other bits and pieces such as cutting down the excess on the seat post, cutting excess length of bolts etc.. im now down to 6.2 kg


----------



## ziggys101 (21 Sep 2012)

Bike 7.8kg me 81kg and still dropping


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Jun 2014)

*Just weighed mine last night 7.7kg*


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2014)

I know mine goes up easier now that I have oiled the chain, and lost another 35lb in weight off my body in the last few months.


----------



## JoeyB (24 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> *Just weighed mine last night 7.7kg*
> 
> View attachment 48528



What took you so long? This thead started in 2012 lol


----------



## User269 (24 Jun 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> ................. and I weigh 55kg............



Are you a) Terminally Ill or b) 12 years old?*



*Pleased to see my post isn't as offensive as Scruffmonster's


----------



## GrasB (24 Jun 2014)

My fastest bike is 10.9kg, my slowest is 6.8kg


----------



## KneesUp (24 Jun 2014)

10.5kg. But it is missing a few parts.

(shifters, crankset, casstte, deralieurs, brakes, cables)

So I'd say I'll be looking at north of 11kg when it's finished ...


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2014)

I've bought one of those new variable weight bikes, it weighs 30kg going up hill and 5kg going down, well it sure feels like that


----------



## y2blade (24 Jun 2014)

I honestly have no idea, I don't care or want to know either.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Jun 2014)

JoeyB said:


> What took you so long? This thead started in 2012 lol


 
Just weighed it, I dont think I owned a bike in 2012 either.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Jun 2014)

My Specialized 2010 Globe Vienna 1 weighs 11.5kg - love how light it is!


----------



## Robeh (24 Jun 2014)

think my cube is 8KG but with a fat 14,5 lard ass like me sat on it dont really matter


----------



## Donger (24 Jun 2014)

Robeh said:


> think my cube is 8KG but with a fat 14,5 lard ass like me sat on it dont really matter


 Ditto. My Ridgeback World Panorama is officially "30.1 lbs" (curious mix of pounds and metric there), and I've added a few extra lights, bar extenders and mirrors etc, so a bit more than that. When you weigh over 20 stone, though, it would hardly matter whether it was 15lbs or 60 lbs.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Jun 2014)

I thought mine was light! but see others that are like 3kg lighter....


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I thought mine was light! but see others that are like 3kg lighter....




Better not ask how light @Mr Haematocrit 's bike is then


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3146481, member: 259"]Unfortunately I think Matt's bike is gathering dust in the garage now. [/QUOTE]

Probably relegated to the shed by now, has to have somewhere to store the Corsa...

Anyway, one of mine weighs 11.1kg, the other 2 are heavier.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Better not ask how light @Mr Haematocrit 's bike is then



It blew away....


----------



## LimeBurn (24 Jun 2014)

My road bike is 7.6 kg but it doesn't make any difference when theres over 16 stone of me slowing it down. Fattys Rule!!!.....the cake stops.


----------



## Brava210 (24 Jun 2014)

8.2 kg 

Pro Carbon Boardman


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jun 2014)

8kg which is 3 kg less than the winter bike. Unfortunately I seem to have put on about 3kg since I got it......maybe there's some weird bike/body compensatory mechanism at work here


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Jun 2014)

7kg dead including pedals, cages and Garmin - though I've lost 4kg off myself since I started cycling so me and the bike together weigh 78kg.

Still room to get the bike weight down considering it has relatively heavy carbon/alloy clinchers, and the pedals could shed some weight if I switched to carbon ones. 6.5/6 kg should be possible without going to extremes like titanium bolts and cutting things off!


----------



## Cyclopathic (25 Jun 2014)

After doing away with a lot of non essential and essential components I'm left with a bike that weighs about 10 grammes. It's basically just a washer and a bit of dust but by god it's light.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3146481, member: 259"]Unfortunately I think Matt's bike is gathering dust in the garage now. [/QUOTE]

He is filming cars and stuff from his car ! He hasn't hardly touched his bike since getting the yellow peril. Another one lost to the infernal combustion engine.


----------



## DWiggy (25 Jun 2014)

My bike weighs a hell of a lot more going up hills!


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Jun 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> After doing away with a lot of non essential and essential components I'm left with a bike that weighs about 10 grammes. It's basically just a washer and a bit of dust but by god it's light.



Marginal gains....though you may gain a little back by fitting some wheels!


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jun 2014)

Me 55kg
Bike 7.5kg but I think it's going to be 7.2 at the next weigh in due to new tyres , carbon cages , skewers , carbon bars and new saddle . 
Per g I think it's cheaper to buy gold !


----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2014)

each bike weighs a different amount - but i weigh the same when aboard them


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2014)

More than yours. 

Probably. 

Especially with me on it.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jun 2014)

Less without bottles than with bottles!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2014)

11 kg for my old Cannondale H600,
but add bags, accessories and an 18 stone rider,
and it's a force to be reckoned with.
A gravitational force.


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jun 2014)

My Hybrid weighs in at 13.1kg


----------



## bpsmith (28 Jun 2014)

My Defy 1, with Campag Zonda's weighs exactly 8kg. That doesn't include the weight of people who have posted deliberately pointless answers above.


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> My Defy 1, with Campag Zonda's weighs exactly 8kg. That doesn't include the weight of people who have posted deliberately pointless answers above.


To be fair, the original poster doesn't come on here very mmuch any more, and folk always talk about bike weights in the polarised camp of " my bike weighs x kg" so it must be awesome, and the " it doesn't matter what it weighs as long as you enjoy riding it" camp. Just as the debate is settling down someone will come along and tell us weight is immaterial if the rider is a bit of a fat knacker and it all kicks off again. 

So. My steel framed hardtail is 11.5 kg with dropper seatpost. My carbon 140/160 mm travel trail bike weighs 13. 6 also with dropper seapst and pedals, and my road bike weighs 8.6 kg. I enjoy riding them, AND I'm an old arthritic fat knacker. So were does that get us?


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3153814, member: 259"]That carbon is a waste of money. [/QUOTE]
Hardly. It's very, very stiff, and isn't the sort of carbon frame that is designed to be light. It does however perform brilliantly and is a thing of utter beauty. Ibis Mojo HD. 
Best Head badges in Cycling


----------



## mobi (29 Jun 2014)

My Apollo weighs 16 kg.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> To be fair, the original poster doesn't come on here very mmuch any more, and folk always talk about bike weights in the polarised camp of " my bike weighs x kg" so it must be awesome, and the " it doesn't matter what it weighs as long as you enjoy riding it" camp. Just as the debate is settling down someone will come along and tell us weight is immaterial if the rider is a bit of a fat knacker and it all kicks off again.
> 
> So. My steel framed hardtail is 11.5 kg with dropper seatpost. My carbon 140/160 mm travel trail bike weighs 13. 6 also with dropper seapst and pedals, and my road bike weighs 8.6 kg. I enjoy riding them, AND I'm an old arthritic fat knacker. So were does that get us?



I was just being ironic with my post, as the second part falls within the deliberately pointless comment itself. Perhaps too subtle, but no offence was meant.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> After doing away with a lot of non essential and essential components I'm left with a bike that weighs about 10 grammes. It's basically just a washer and a bit of dust but by god it's light.



Shamfer down the washer, you amateur


----------



## TheJDog (29 Jun 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> All bolts under stress have been replaced with aerospace grade titanium, and all bolts not under stress are now nylon.



Which bolts aren't stressed?


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> That's more like it.
> I tend to weigh myself, then myself holding the bike and take away the difference


I got on a scale with my bike this morning and it weighs about 25kg. It must do. Otherwise I must weigh ..... kgs!! Nup, only explanation is my bike is really, really heavy.


----------



## Big Nick (29 Jun 2014)

Bianchi Vertigo 8.3Kg (owing to having some Zondas on)


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I got on a scale with my bike this morning and it weighs about 25kg. It must do. Otherwise I must weigh ..... kgs!! Nup, only explanation is my bike is really, really heavy.


Funnily enough my bike seems to have gained a few kgs lately too


----------



## lesley_x (29 Jun 2014)

Both bikes are 10kg dead on.


----------



## Raigoki (30 Jun 2014)

Newbie here...
my bike (road bike Mosso frame) weighs 10kg.


----------



## _aD (30 Jun 2014)

Nearly enough. Took that on a 40 mile romp to Soton today. I've discovered a muscle in my leg that I never knew was there.


----------



## User33236 (30 Jun 2014)

My bike(s) weigh enough to keep them on the ground should I choose to fill the tyres with helium.


----------

